# ring craft in romford??



## samantha363 (Apr 3, 2009)

evening all not been online for a really long time as have been doing the house up so i can have all summer with the kids and dogs....

anyways have been searching for a ring craft class for oooooh so long now and came across one last night near brentwood somewhere.i closed the lap top and have spent alllll day searching for it.cant find it.

does anyone know of a ring craft class near me in romford essex.....long shot but hey ho thought its worth a try.thanks guys hope are all well....off to catch up now.xxxx


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

hiya there is one in jutsums lane Romford, I went there with GSD pup but wasnt over keen because its a mixed class and the GSD has to be stood differently to the other breeds they had there. Might be worth a try tho. I think there is also one in Redbridge if you want more info PM me and ill forward you the info.

Not sure about the one in brentwood tho


----------



## rbtowner (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Samantha

I go to 2 ringcraft clubs near Brentwood, Barking Canine Club (Bulphan Village Hall, Mondays @ 8pm) and Romford & District (Navestock Village Hall, Thursdays @ 8pm). Either of these the one you were looking for?

Angela


----------



## samantha363 (Apr 3, 2009)

:wink:


rbtowner said:


> Hi Samantha
> 
> I go to 2 ringcraft clubs near Brentwood, Barking Canine Club (Bulphan Village Hall, Mondays @ 8pm) and Romford & District (Navestock Village Hall, Thursdays @ 8pm). Either of these the one you were looking for?
> 
> Angela


hi ya yes the brentwood one was the one i was looking for.i went thursday just gone,will be going again next thursday just got to build the courage to JUST DO IT! im really paranoid about people looking at me (when im new at something lol)

and of course because im completly new i know nothing its really hard for me.i dont know what clip to put the pup in(toy poodle)or how to find a decent groomer i can trust(i assume you guys will know good groomers),i dont know how to stand her how to walk her nothing....i must learn i really want to do it.maybe ill see you thursday then???


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Romford have their open show on March 6th , try and pop along you may find a poodle exhibitor there x


----------



## samantha363 (Apr 3, 2009)

dexter said:


> Romford have their open show on March 6th , try and pop along you may find a poodle exhibitor there x


yes i have been told about that.i was actually thinking of going along and watching,ive been trying to stand her and googling what type of cut she should be showing in.at the moment she has a long coat so i can put her in the clip she needs to be in but im waiting to find a good groomer im not making the same mistake again,she has a chunk STILL out of her coat in the ear lenghth then blamed the dog for moving!!!it could have been her hear,or was it just carelessnes and anyway now i want someone good grooming her.lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

is this any good for you?

The Poodle Parlour
157 Southend Road, Grays, Essex, RM17 5NP
01375 373757


----------



## samantha363 (Apr 3, 2009)

dexter said:


> is this any good for you?
> 
> The Poodle Parlour
> 157 Southend Road, Grays, Essex, RM17 5NP
> 01375 373757


yes thank you i shall give them a call.


----------

